# cmd media disconnected



## ybother

i was trying to renew/change my ip address so i went to cmd n typed in ipconfig/release and then typed in ipconfig/renew but i got the "no operation can be performed..." so how do i get so that it says media connected or something.
oh n this is what it look likes:

Microsoft Windows [Version 6.1.7600]
Copyright (c) 2009 Microsoft Corporation. All rights reserved.

C:\Users\Owner>ipconfig

Windows IP Configuration


Ethernet adapter Local Area Connection* 18:

Media State . . . . . . . . . . . : Media disconnected
Connection-specific DNS Suffix . :

Wireless LAN adapter Wireless Network Connection:

Connection-specific DNS Suffix . : att.net
IPv6 Address. . . . . . . . . . . : 2602:306:cd85:e060:ad8d:7da6:b95b:91a8
Temporary IPv6 Address. . . . . . : 2602:306:cd85:e060:4029:985e:8118:65c8
Link-local IPv6 Address . . . . . : fe80::ad8d:7da6:b95b:91a8%18
IPv4 Address. . . . . . . . . . . : 192.168.1.65
Subnet Mask . . . . . . . . . . . : 255.255.255.0
Default Gateway . . . . . . . . . : fe80::223:a2ff:fede:41a0%18
192.168.1.254

Ethernet adapter Local Area Connection:

Media State . . . . . . . . . . . : Media disconnected
Connection-specific DNS Suffix . :

Tunnel adapter isatap.{6F0CBA9F-8EE5-49A8-BA54-362DA307B2DF}:

Media State . . . . . . . . . . . : Media disconnected
Connection-specific DNS Suffix . :

Tunnel adapter isatap.att.net:

Media State . . . . . . . . . . . : Media disconnected
Connection-specific DNS Suffix . : att.net

Tunnel adapter Teredo Tunneling Pseudo-Interface:

Connection-specific DNS Suffix . :
IPv6 Address. . . . . . . . . . . : 2001:0:4137:9e76:204c:32bd:9327:a1f9
Link-local IPv6 Address . . . . . : fe80::204c:32bd:9327:a1f9%19
Default Gateway . . . . . . . . . :

Tunnel adapter isatap.{C93A6E3F-D3AD-4BC2-A1D8-AFDD6A3DB07C}:

Media State . . . . . . . . . . . : Media disconnected
Connection-specific DNS Suffix . :

C:\Users\Owner>ipconfig/renew

Windows IP Configuration

No operation can be performed on Local Area Connection* 18 while it has its medi
a disconnected.
No operation can be performed on Local Area Connection while it has its media di
sconnected.

Ethernet adapter Local Area Connection* 18:

Media State . . . . . . . . . . . : Media disconnected
Connection-specific DNS Suffix . :

Wireless LAN adapter Wireless Network Connection:

Connection-specific DNS Suffix . : att.net
IPv6 Address. . . . . . . . . . . : 2602:306:cd85:e060:ad8d:7da6:b95b:91a8
Temporary IPv6 Address. . . . . . : 2602:306:cd85:e060:4029:985e:8118:65c8
Link-local IPv6 Address . . . . . : fe80::ad8d:7da6:b95b:91a8%18
IPv4 Address. . . . . . . . . . . : 192.168.1.65
Subnet Mask . . . . . . . . . . . : 255.255.255.0
Default Gateway . . . . . . . . . : fe80::223:a2ff:fede:41a0%18
192.168.1.254

Ethernet adapter Local Area Connection:

Media State . . . . . . . . . . . : Media disconnected
Connection-specific DNS Suffix . :

Tunnel adapter isatap.{6F0CBA9F-8EE5-49A8-BA54-362DA307B2DF}:

Media State . . . . . . . . . . . : Media disconnected
Connection-specific DNS Suffix . :

Tunnel adapter isatap.att.net:

Media State . . . . . . . . . . . : Media disconnected
Connection-specific DNS Suffix . : att.net

Tunnel adapter Teredo Tunneling Pseudo-Interface:

Connection-specific DNS Suffix . :
IPv6 Address. . . . . . . . . . . : 2001:0:4137:9e76:204c:32bd:9327:a1f9
Link-local IPv6 Address . . . . . : fe80::204c:32bd:9327:a1f9%19
Default Gateway . . . . . . . . . :

Tunnel adapter isatap.{C93A6E3F-D3AD-4BC2-A1D8-AFDD6A3DB07C}:

Media State . . . . . . . . . . . : Media disconnected
Connection-specific DNS Suffix . :

C:\Users\Owner>


----------



## Rits

Try to restart your router and see if it gets an ip address automatically.


----------



## Rits

Are youusing wireless connection then try for wired connection to check if it works.


----------



## Rits

> Lets Power Cycle your Modem and your computer to get the IP back.
> You may do another ipconfig to see if IPs are back. Test your wired connection after.
> How to Power Cycle Your Computer and Internet Connection. | Schrock Innovations Computer Company


----------



## ybother

none of these work

Microsoft Windows [Version 6.1.7600]
Copyright (c) 2009 Microsoft Corporation. All rights reserved.

C:\Users\Owner>ipconfig

Windows IP Configuration


Ethernet adapter Local Area Connection* 18:

Media State . . . . . . . . . . . : Media disconnected
Connection-specific DNS Suffix . :

Wireless LAN adapter Wireless Network Connection:

Connection-specific DNS Suffix . : att.net
IPv6 Address. . . . . . . . . . . : 2602:306:cd85:e060:ad8d:7da6:b95b:91a8
Temporary IPv6 Address. . . . . . : 2602:306:cd85:e060:ccb9:5185:d1ad:b4f8
Link-local IPv6 Address . . . . . : fe80::ad8d:7da6:b95b:91a8%18
IPv4 Address. . . . . . . . . . . : 192.168.1.65
Subnet Mask . . . . . . . . . . . : 255.255.255.0
Default Gateway . . . . . . . . . : fe80::223:a2ff:fede:41a0%18
192.168.1.254

Ethernet adapter Local Area Connection:

Media State . . . . . . . . . . . : Media disconnected
Connection-specific DNS Suffix . :

Tunnel adapter isatap.{6F0CBA9F-8EE5-49A8-BA54-362DA307B2DF}:

Media State . . . . . . . . . . . : Media disconnected
Connection-specific DNS Suffix . :

Tunnel adapter isatap.att.net:

Media State . . . . . . . . . . . : Media disconnected
Connection-specific DNS Suffix . : att.net

Tunnel adapter Teredo Tunneling Pseudo-Interface:

Connection-specific DNS Suffix . :
IPv6 Address. . . . . . . . . . . : 2001:0:4137:9e76:204c:32bd:9327:a1f9
Link-local IPv6 Address . . . . . : fe80::204c:32bd:9327:a1f9%19
Default Gateway . . . . . . . . . :

Tunnel adapter isatap.{C93A6E3F-D3AD-4BC2-A1D8-AFDD6A3DB07C}:

Media State . . . . . . . . . . . : Media disconnected
Connection-specific DNS Suffix . :

C:\Users\Owner>ipconfig/all

Windows IP Configuration

Host Name . . . . . . . . . . . . : Owner-PC
Primary Dns Suffix . . . . . . . :
Node Type . . . . . . . . . . . . : Hybrid
IP Routing Enabled. . . . . . . . : No
WINS Proxy Enabled. . . . . . . . : No
DNS Suffix Search List. . . . . . : att.net

Ethernet adapter Local Area Connection* 18:

Media State . . . . . . . . . . . : Media disconnected
Connection-specific DNS Suffix . :
Description . . . . . . . . . . . : Anchorfree HSS Adapter
Physical Address. . . . . . . . . : 00-FF-6F-0C-BA-9F
DHCP Enabled. . . . . . . . . . . : Yes
Autoconfiguration Enabled . . . . : Yes

Wireless LAN adapter Wireless Network Connection:

Connection-specific DNS Suffix . : att.net
Description . . . . . . . . . . . : Atheros AR9285 Wireless Network Adapter
Physical Address. . . . . . . . . : 00-24-54-F6-72-01
DHCP Enabled. . . . . . . . . . . : Yes
Autoconfiguration Enabled . . . . : Yes
IPv6 Address. . . . . . . . . . . : 2602:306:cd85:e060:ad8d:7da6:b95b:91a8(Pr
eferred)
Temporary IPv6 Address. . . . . . : 2602:306:cd85:e060:ccb9:5185:d1ad:b4f8(Pr
eferred)
Link-local IPv6 Address . . . . . : fe80::ad8d:7da6:b95b:91a8%18(Preferred)
IPv4 Address. . . . . . . . . . . : 192.168.1.65(Preferred)
Subnet Mask . . . . . . . . . . . : 255.255.255.0
Lease Obtained. . . . . . . . . . : Monday, January 23, 2012 7:31:41 AM
Lease Expires . . . . . . . . . . : Tuesday, January 24, 2012 7:32:00 AM
Default Gateway . . . . . . . . . : fe80::223:a2ff:fede:41a0%18
192.168.1.254
DHCP Server . . . . . . . . . . . : 192.168.1.254
DHCPv6 IAID . . . . . . . . . . . : 419439700
DHCPv6 Client DUID. . . . . . . . : 00-01-00-01-15-3F-5C-A1-00-24-54-BB-65-6F

DNS Servers . . . . . . . . . . . : 192.168.1.254
NetBIOS over Tcpip. . . . . . . . : Enabled

Ethernet adapter Local Area Connection:

Media State . . . . . . . . . . . : Media disconnected
Connection-specific DNS Suffix . :
Description . . . . . . . . . . . : Marvell Yukon 88E8040 Family PCI-E Fast E
thernet Controller
Physical Address. . . . . . . . . : E8-11-32-C7-89-E0
DHCP Enabled. . . . . . . . . . . : Yes
Autoconfiguration Enabled . . . . : Yes

Tunnel adapter isatap.{6F0CBA9F-8EE5-49A8-BA54-362DA307B2DF}:

Media State . . . . . . . . . . . : Media disconnected
Connection-specific DNS Suffix . :
Description . . . . . . . . . . . : Microsoft ISATAP Adapter
Physical Address. . . . . . . . . : 00-00-00-00-00-00-00-E0
DHCP Enabled. . . . . . . . . . . : No
Autoconfiguration Enabled . . . . : Yes

Tunnel adapter isatap.att.net:

Media State . . . . . . . . . . . : Media disconnected
Connection-specific DNS Suffix . : att.net
Description . . . . . . . . . . . : Microsoft ISATAP Adapter #2
Physical Address. . . . . . . . . : 00-00-00-00-00-00-00-E0
DHCP Enabled. . . . . . . . . . . : No
Autoconfiguration Enabled . . . . : Yes

Tunnel adapter Teredo Tunneling Pseudo-Interface:

Connection-specific DNS Suffix . :
Description . . . . . . . . . . . : Teredo Tunneling Pseudo-Interface
Physical Address. . . . . . . . . : 00-00-00-00-00-00-00-E0
DHCP Enabled. . . . . . . . . . . : No
Autoconfiguration Enabled . . . . : Yes
IPv6 Address. . . . . . . . . . . : 2001:0:4137:9e76:204c:32bd:9327:a1f9(Pref
erred)
Link-local IPv6 Address . . . . . : fe80::204c:32bd:9327:a1f9%19(Preferred)
Default Gateway . . . . . . . . . :
NetBIOS over Tcpip. . . . . . . . : Disabled

Tunnel adapter isatap.{C93A6E3F-D3AD-4BC2-A1D8-AFDD6A3DB07C}:

Media State . . . . . . . . . . . : Media disconnected
Connection-specific DNS Suffix . :
Description . . . . . . . . . . . : Microsoft ISATAP Adapter #3
Physical Address. . . . . . . . . : 00-00-00-00-00-00-00-E0
DHCP Enabled. . . . . . . . . . . : No
Autoconfiguration Enabled . . . . : Yes

C:\Users\Owner>


----------



## Wand3r3r

message relates to your wired connection which is not connected.

"Ethernet adapter Local Area Connection* 18:

Media State . . . . . . . . . . . : Media disconnected"

Was that your only question?


----------



## ybother

i even tried a wired connection but its still says the same thing


----------



## Wand3r3r

"No operation can be performed on Local Area Connection* 18 while it has its medi
a disconnected."
and
"Ethernet adapter Local Area Connection* 18:
Media State . . . . . . . . . . . : Media disconnected"


You are missing the point. You have nothing wrong.
You have two connections; wired and wifi
You are not disabling the interface not being used.
Do so.
Then run your command again

So what are you trying to accomplish? You don't always get a different ip address running that command, you just get a renewal.


----------



## ybother

o ok then u may have solved my problem but how do i go about getting new ip then?


----------



## Wand3r3r

why do you need a new lan ip?


----------



## ybother

to complete surveys for a website that say i can only do it once per ip


----------



## Wand3r3r

Kinda what I thought which is why I asked the question.

The site is not talking about your local ip but your wan ip. The internet has no knowledge of what you lan ip is. 

You can easily confirm this by going to ipchichen.com
It will show you your wan ip but never you lan ip.

You would need to go to a wifi hot spot / cyber cafe to do your survey again.


----------

